# Thunder storm victim



## wyowoodwrker (Jul 6, 2017)

So we had a pretty good storm come through here last week and a hefty wind gust took out a tree at work. It was leaning pretty badly and the boss wanted it down for safety sake.....Anyways any ideas on what it is, leave shape is similar to the willows we have here but I know it's not that. I'm not sure what it is but was curious.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Jul 6, 2017)

I would've guessed some kind of willow based on the leaves... what makes you says it's not a willow?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jul 6, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I would've guessed some kind of willow based on the leaves... what makes you says it's not a willow?



After about 6 feet up the trunk the bark changes from that rougher type to a smooth Aspen like bark, only not white. That and most of the willows around here don't have a main trunk, for lack of a better way of saying it they're like big bushes....but I don't know squat about most trees....other that the obvious ones.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 6, 2017)

Looks like a willow to me too. The willows here have trunks.


----------



## Palaswood (Jul 6, 2017)

Any sort of pods or catkins, flower buds or anything not a leaf hanging off this tree?
Could be a

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jul 6, 2017)

Palaswood said:


> Any sort of pods or catkins, flower buds or anything not a leaf hanging off this tree?
> Could be a
> 
> View attachment 130596



Nope, nothing like that I've never seen any seeds of any kind from it. Seems to be a root sprout reproducer sends up suckers all over the courtyard...really annoying.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 6, 2017)

It doesn't look like any of the willows in Leafsnap


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 6, 2017)

_Populus angustifolia_, 'Narrow leaf cottonwood' is my first guess and 'Lance leaf cottonwood', _Populus_ x _acuminata_ is my second.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 6, 2017)

Looks like anarrow lef cottonwood to me. The leaves do resemble the willow, but are too fat.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 6, 2017)

Rats....Mark got it first. 
See what i get for not refreshing my page....dag nabbit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jul 6, 2017)

Narrow leaf cottonwood it is... Thanks guys

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

